# Script per cambiare di posto il pannello principale

## lsegalla

In KDE ho spesso l'esigenza di muovere di posto il pannello principale, nella fattispecie ce l'ho in basso e lo dovrei muovere a destra per eseguire alcune applicazioni, poi pero' lo voglio riportare sotto, quindi per me l'ideale sarebbe fare uno script per questo...

Come potrei fare ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tu vorresti uno script che ti sposti la barra delle applicazioni - definita da kde "pannello principale" - a comando, ho inteso bene?

----------

## lsegalla

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Tu vorresti uno script che ti sposti la barra delle applicazioni - definita da kde "pannello principale" - a comando, ho inteso bene?

 

Si, esattamente quello. Io ho vari pannelli e questo principale lo tengo in basso.

All'occorrenza mi servirebbe spostarlo e poi rimetterlo sotto.

----------

## lsegalla

any ideas?

----------

## cloc3

secondo me, devi smazzarti su una strada di questo tipo:

```

cloc3@gentoo-live ~ $ plasma-desktop --help-all

```

magari cambiando il file di configurazione con --config

 :Question: 

----------

